# Trying to find a Sonata



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a recording of a Beethoven Sonata that I lost, and now I'm trying to find out what it was. So, it had a slow beginning, but then it went to thirteen booming chords after about three minutes. it keeps going the whole eleven-or-so minutes, and I've also heard it when musicians just start at the 'thirteen booming chords'

any help out there?

thanks a bunch


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Is that No. 13?? It starts out Andante and then turns into Allegro about halfway through I believe.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm... I couldn't find anything on youtube from no. 13 that matched my recollection of this mysterious Sonata. Believe me, the thirteen chords are rather distinctive


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

trojan-rabbit said:


> hmm... I couldn't find anything on youtube from no. 13 that matched my recollection of this mysterious Sonata. Believe me, the thirteen chords are rather distinctive


Sorry! I looked it up and it wasn't chords, it was like arpeggio's or some crap. I believe the one your talking about is a famous one like the Hammeraklavier or Waldstein maybe? I don't listen to most of his sonata's so who knows.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah, we'll see 

thanks


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Appassionata?


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

THAT'S IT!!!

Thanks a bunch Ysaye!

I owe you one


----------

